# Best Skin Care Products



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser:

2. Facial Moisturizer:

3. Face Mask:

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment:

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Cetaphil

2. Facial Moisturizer: Clinique dramatically differnt moisturizer

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Julep Masque

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St Ives scrub

5. Acne Treatment: none


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Neem soap or Oil cleansing method (I use mustard oil)

2. Facial Moisturizer: Shea butter

3. Face Mask: Multani (its an indian product)

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Sugar and olive oil

5. Acne Treatment: None.


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Neutrogena Oli Free Acne Foaming Cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: Oil if Olay

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Oil of Olay Skin polisher

5. Acne Treatment: Oil Free Acne Clearing moisturiser (Neutrogena)


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: neutrogena visibly clear gentle exfoliating

2. Facial Moisturizer: johnsons holiday skin daily moisturiser

3. Face Mask: neutrogeana visibly clear 2 in 1 wash/mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment:revlon step one blemish corrector


----------



## momidoll (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: oil of olay foaming face wash (sensitive skin)

2. Facial Moisturizer: pure australian emu oil

3. Face Mask: queen helene mint julep mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: honey and sugar

5. Acne Treatment: clearasil vanishing cream


----------



## Andi (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Dove Beauty Bar

2. Facial Moisturizer: Olay Total Effect First Effects Moisturizer

3. Face Mask: Avon Pure PoreFection

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Mary Kay Timewise Microdermbabrasion

5. Acne Treatment: Clearasil Skin Clearing Pads


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Oil Cleansing Method

2. Facial Moisturizer: Oil Cleansing Method

3. Face Mask: Oil Cleansing Method

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: My Washcloth

5. Acne Treatment: Salicylic Acid


----------



## Manda (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clean and Clear Morning Burst

2. Facial Moisturizer: Olay (Total Effects?) moisturizer w/ SPF 15

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julip

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St. Ives Apricot Scrub

5. Acne Treatment:


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Dr. Brandt's Poreless Cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: Mario Badescu Honey moisturizer

3. Face Mask: Mario Badescu Strawberry Tonic Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant: Mario Badescu Honey and Almond Face Scrub

5. Acne Treatment: N/A


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Aveeno Ultra Calming Foaming Cleanser



2. Facial Moisturizer: Olay Total Effects Touch of Sun Cream - 1.7oz



3. Face Mask: n/a

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: n/a

5. Acne Treatment: n/a

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Neutrogena Healthy Defense SPF 45 Daily Moisturizer, Untinted - 1.7 Oz


----------



## Aprill (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser:Clean and Clear Morning Burst

2. Facial Moisturizer:Cetaphil

3. Face Mask: any clay mask I can find!!

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment:Clean and Clear with Salicylic Acid

6. Sunscreen/SPF:I dont use one


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Rachel Perry Tangerine Dream

2. Facial Moisturizer: Extra Virgin Olive Oil

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Nuetrogena Anti-Stress Acne Scrub

5. Acne Treatment:Nuetrogena Anti-Stress Acne Gel

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Nuetrogena SPF 70


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clinique Mild Face Wash

2. Facial Moisturizer: Clinique Moisture In Control

3. Face Mask: BBW Pure SImplicty Neem Face Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Burt's Bees Citrus Facial Scrub

5. Acne Treatment: Mario Badescu Drying Lotion

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2. Facial Moisturizer: Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Doesnt it make you oily? I tried it when my lip area was getting dark (I think it got burnt) and it cleared it but that was like 2 years ago. how exactly does this work cus I have been thinking of mixing it with my mustard oil.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Babor Hy-Ol

2. Facial Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically different gel for combo skin

3. Face Mask:

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St Ives Apricot scrub

5. Acne Treatment:

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## topdogg (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clearasil Ultra Daily Face Wash

2. Facial Moisturizer: Cetaphil

3. Face Mask: Mint Julep Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Buff Puff

5. Acne Treatment: Clearasil Vanishing Cream

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Neutrogena Dry Touch Sun Block


----------



## jessiej78 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Olay foaming face wash for sensitive skin

2. Facial Moisturizer: Olay Complete spf 30 for sensitive skin

3. Face Mask: Olay clay mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St. Ives' scrub sensitive formula/ and glycolic acid in my night cream

5. Acne Treatment: Neutrogena Rapid Clear lotion when needed

6. Sunscreen/SPF: same as moisturizer

__________________


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Face Reality Scrub

2. Facial Moisturizer:n/a

3. Face Mask:n/a

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:n/a

5. Acne Treatment:VIVANT bp, mandelic toner, and exfol A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: VIVANT SPF 15


----------



## susanks1 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Dermalogica Essential

2. Facial Moisturizer: Dermalogica Skin Smoothing

3. Face Mask: Lush Catastrophe

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Philosophy Micro Delivery Peel

5. Acne Treatment:

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Spectro Gel

2. Facial Moisturizer: Neutrogena Healthy Defense Daily Moisturizer w/ SPF 50

3. Face Mask:

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment: OXY Pads Triple Action

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Mary Kay Timewise

2. Facial Moisturizer: Mary Kay Timewise

3. Face Mask: Mary Kay #2

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Mary Kay Microdermabrasion

5. Acne Treatment: Mary Kay acne gel

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Mary Kay Day Solution


----------



## lklmail (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Philosophy Purity Made Simple

2. Facial Moisturizer: Philosophy Hope in a Jar

3. Face Mask: None

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Philosophy Microdelivery Peel

5.Acne Treatment: Philosophy On a Clear Day

6. Sunscreen/SPF: None


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Cetaphil

2. Facial Moisturizer: Oil of Olay Complete Defense Daily Moisturizer w/ SPF 15

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St. Ives Apricot Scrub Invigorating

5. Acne Treatment: Clean and Clear Maximum Strength Persa-gel 10

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Kiehl's

2. Facial Moisturizer: Kiehl's

3. Face Mask: Kiehl's

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Bobbi Brown

5. Acne Treatment: Kiehl's

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Aveeno


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 18, 2007)

Cleanser: Dove creamy facial cleanser

Moisturizer: Clearasil total control mattifying moisturizer

Facial Mask: Mint Julep

exfoliant: Haven't found one I love yet

acne treatment: Clearasil

Sunscreen: n/a


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Dr.Bronner Rose Liquid Castile Soap

2. Facial Moisturizer: Japanese cosmetic - Collagen perfect one gel

3. Face Mask: -

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Sugar + cleanser!

5. Acne Treatment: -

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Shiseido sunscreen SPF 50


----------



## magosienne (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Alep soap

2. Facial Moisturizer: La Roche Posay Hydraphase

3. Face Mask: clay

4. Facial Exfoliant: Cattier white clay facescrub

5. Acne Treatment: tea tree oil

6. Sunscreen/SPF: La Roche Posay Anthelios SPF 50


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser:Clean and Clear Morning burst

2. Facial Moisturizer:

3. Face Mask:Queen Helene Mint Juliep

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:Mint Juliep scrub

5. Acne Treatment:Clean &amp; Clear Advance spot treatment

6. Sunscreen/SPF:N/A


----------



## Thais (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Vichy Normaderm

2. Facial Moisturizer: Olay total effects 7x (touch of sun); and Vichy normaderm (both the day and the night ones)

3. Face Mask: N/A

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Dermadoctor Physical Chemistry

5. Acne Treatment: N/A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Dr. Denese Wrinkle Defense/Line Defense SPF 30 UVA/UVB Day Cream


----------



## Jessica (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Lancome Pure Focus

2. Facial Moisturizer: Lancome Pure Focus

3. Face Mask: Clinique Emergency Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Mary Kay

5. Acne Treatment: Perscription

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Aveeno


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 19, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clinique Mild Facial Wash/ Clinique Step 2 Cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

3. Face Mask: Mary Kay Clay Mask step 3

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Mary Kay Step 2 Exfoliator for Oily Skin

5. Acne Treatment: Clinique Acne Solutions Cleansing Foam

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

* 1. Facial Cleanser:* Garnier Nutritionist



2. Facial Moisturizer: DHC Q10



3. Face Mask: Avon Tea Tree &amp; Grapefruit Deep Pore Peel-Off Mask



4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: MAC Microfine Refinisher



5. Acne Treatment: MK Blemish Control Toner



6. Sunscreen/SPF: N/A


----------



## veilchen (Oct 20, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Biotherm Detoxifying Cleansing Foam

2. Facial Moisturizer: Chanel Hydramax

3. Face Mask:

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Origins Modern Friction

5. Acne Treatment: Clinique on-the-spot gel

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 20, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: goats milk soap

2. Facial Moisturizer: cetaphil

3. Face Mask: biotherm aquqsource

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: an exfoliating cloth

5. Acne Treatment: tea tree oil

6. Sunscreen/SPF: n/a


----------



## perlanga (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clean n Clear continous control acne cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: PURPOSEÂ® Dual Treatment Moisture Lotion with SPF 15

3. Face Mask: mark Clearing Trend Decongesting mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Avon correct and fade peel pads

5. Acne Treatment: Clearasil Vanishing acne treatment cream

6. Sunscreen/SPF: PURPOSEÂ® Dual Treatment Moisture Lotion with SPF 15


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Kirkland baby wipes, Marcelle Cellex-c cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: L'Oreal Wrinkle Derease, Burts Bees Marshmallow Creme

3. Face Mask: Avon Clay mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Avon Clinical Peel pads

5. Acne Treatment: N/a

6. Sunscreen/SPF: ?


----------



## igor (Oct 21, 2007)

. Facial Cleanser: Loreal`s "pure zone" gel

2. Facial Moisturizer: oblepihe`s cream

3. Face Mask: dead sea mud musks

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: YSL natural gommage

5. Acne Treatment:

6. Sunscreen/SPF


----------



## lummerz (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: La Prairie Foam Cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizing lotion

3. Face Mask: Pangea Organics Japanese Matcha tea with Acai &amp; Goji Berry

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Clinique 7 day Scrub

5. Acne Treatment: Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Stress Control 3-in-1

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Lotion Face SPF 30


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Md Formulations Glycolic Cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: Cetaphil SPF 15

3. Face Mask: Mint julep

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: MAC Microfine refinisher

5. Acne Treatment: MaMa lotion

6. Sunscreen/SPF: La Roche Posay Anthelios SX


----------



## Dee_Vine (Oct 21, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Cetaphil for Sensitive Skin

2. Facial Moisturizer: GM Collin Hydramucine Cream

3. Face Mask: GM Collin Phytoaromatic Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Eminence Pear &amp; Poppy Seed Microderm Polisher

5. Acne Treatment: N/A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: GM Collin Mineral Sunveil


----------



## katrosier (Oct 22, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Oil cleansing method

2. Facial Moisturizer: Vaseline and uriage hydracrystal thermal moisturizer

3. Face Mask: Molasses ( if you can stand the smell)

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: L'oreal refinish

5. Acne Treatment: tea tree oil

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Avene


----------



## Maja (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Dr. Sheller Seaweed gel

2. Facial Moisturizer: Oil of Olaz Total Effects 7x

3. Face Mask: Lush Ayesha

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: St.Ives Apricot scrub

5. Acne Treatment: Avene Diacneal

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Avene


----------



## Kathy (Oct 23, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: OCM - at the moment w/ Castor oil and Sweet Almond Oil

2. Facial Moisturizer: Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 lotion

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Grapeseed Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Olay Regenerist

5. Acne Treatment: spot treat with tinted Clearasil

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 lotion


----------



## chocobon (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser:Clinique Liquid Facial Soap

2. Facial Moisturizer:Oil Of Olay Total Effects

3. Face Mask:St.Ives

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: L'Oreal Microdermabrasion

5. Acne Treatment:N/A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Oil of Olay Total Effects Day Cream Spf 15


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Purpose Gentle Face Wash, Cetaphil

2. Facial Moisturizer: Cetaphil

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene Mint Julip

5. Acne Treatment: Zapzyt


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 26, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Clearisil Daily Face Wash

2. Facial Moisturizer: Cetaphil Non-Scented

3. Face Mask: - N/A

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Eskinol

5. Acne Treatment: Clearisil Makeup Wipes/Pads

6. Sunscreen/SPF: - N/A


----------



## monniej (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: dermalogica special cleansing gel

2. Facial Moisturizer: rx for brown skin bright &amp; even

3. Face Mask: dermalogica skin hydrating mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: dermalogica daily microfoliant

5. Acne Treatment: mama lotion

6. Sunscreen/SPF: rx for brown skin protect &amp; defend


----------



## bCreative (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Noxema

2. Facial Moisturizer: Dove

3. Face Mask: N/A

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: N/A

5. Acne Treatment: N/A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Coppertone


----------



## emily (Oct 30, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Olay Daily Facials

2. Facial Moisturizer: Mary Kay Oil Free Hydrating Gel

3. Face Mask: Queen Helene's Mint Julep Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-home dermabrasion: St. Ives Apricot Scrub

5. Acne Treatment: Clean &amp; Clear Persagel

5. Sunscreen/SPF: Dove Essential Nutrients Day Cream


----------



## ozi (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Murad Vitalic

2. Facial Moisturizer: Dermalogica Skin Smoothing

3. Face Mask: Elizabeth Arden Clear The Way Mask

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Neostrata AHA

5. Acne Treatment: N/A

6. Sunscreen/SPF: La Roche Posay SPF50+


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Cetaphile Gentle Cleanser (for eye MU)

2. Facial Moisturizer: Aveeno Positively Radiant w/ spf 15

3. Face Mask: Queen Helen mint

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment: Oxy pads

6. Sunscreen/SPF: Aveeno postively radiant w/ spf 15


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

1). Facial Cleanser: Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash Cleansing Cream

2). Facial Moisturizer: Estee Lauder Daywear Plus (Multi-Protection Anti-Oxidant)

3). Face Mask:

4). Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Estee Lauder Idealist Micro-D

5). Acne Treatment: Neutrogena Rapid Clear Acne Eliminating Spot Gel

6). Sunscreen/SPF: Neutrogena Ultra-Sheer Dry Touch Sunblock


----------



## farris2 (Nov 6, 2007)

1). Facial Cleanser: Beauticontrol Platinum Plus

2). Facial Moisturizer: " "

3). Face Mask:

4). Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: Beauticontrol Set

5). Acne Treatment:

6). Sunscreen/SPF:

__________________


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 8, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: Lumene Cleansing Oil

2. Facial Moisturizer: Lumene Hydra Drops

3. Face Mask: Lumene Arctic Peat

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion:

5. Acne Treatment:

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

1. Facial Cleanser: mario badescu enzyme cleanser

2. Facial Moisturizer: neutrogena oil free moisturizer for sensitive skin

3. Face Mask: freemans

4. Facial Exfoliant/At-Home Dermabrasion: neutrogena

5. Acne Treatment: duac gel

6. Sunscreen/SPF:


----------

